# Gag,Mingo's,Trigger,Lanes,Black snapper,Scamps and a lonely Kingfish



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We just had to see if it was true about the opening day of red snapper season. I can tell you for sure it was a lie. I have heard that on the opening day that the ARS would hide on the 16 of april, but just like any other day in Pensacola the ARS was in great numbers. You just stop counting how many you catch after awhile.They have really become a pain in the neck. Our crew today was Ed, Jerry, Wade and myself. We left out of Pensacola pass a little after 7 am with 2-3sfrom the NE, just like last thetrip, the seas were confused and the water was brown. Offshore around 15 miles the seas went to an uncomfortable 3 to 5s, which made it hard to hold over a spotand try to catch a little live bait. So we made the decision to anchor and hopefully let the wind calm down as forcasted. We hung on the hook for a few hours with lots of rode out. Andjust as forcasted the winds calm to about 10 knots and the seas settled down. We then ran off to the south another 8 miles to be metbyfour commercial boats working the area.We found some rocks marking up lots of fish in the column at 190 feet,and thought this would be our spot. With the winds now calming to under 5 knots the seas followed with a gentle 2 foot swell. The mingo bite was good but grouper and AJ's wereour targets today. We caught a few scamp and gag, but not oneAJ; and oh yes the ARS was there. We also caught one kingfish. The water was still dirty, watertemp was 66.8, no grass, no flyers, some bobo's working the area.I think it was a good day fishing. I had a blast listening to Wade all day ( he will keep you in stitches) But I don't understand why he kept yelling right rigger she coming in hotand dropthe starboard flatback another 50 feet, your in the wake? Ed hooked up on a few that took him to the house and he never complained just rigged up and went back down. He's the kind of guy you want in a fight. Jerry was the mingo man today (when he startedputting mingo's in the box he was counting them but somehow lost count and we ended the day not catching our limit LOL. It was good to see Tim at the house when wearrieved home because everyone knows I can'tfillet fish.Here is a few pictures of our catch. Gene


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats on another good trip.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report man...sounds like a good trip...that part about wade was some funny stuff....


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

so did you catch any bobos Tim?? oke


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>Congrats ona good trip</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the report & ggos catch - dang you-all that can fish during the week! 

Good to see a Mangrove in the mix !


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Good catch guys! Glad you were able to get out during the week as the weekend isn't looking too pretty.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (4/17/2009)*so did you catch any bobos Tim?? oke


 No Tim was not aboard. But I am sure he will catch you a few soon. Gene


----------



## bos'n (Sep 28, 2007)

good to see you had another good trip, keep um up Tony:bowdown :bowdown :usaflag


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *recess (4/17/2009)*I had a blast listening to Wade all day ( he will keep you in stitches) But I don't understand why he kept yelling right rigger she coming in hotand dropthe starboard flatback another 50 feet, your in the wake?




thats when you know someone has it bad for bluewater fishing


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report, another fine haul from the Recess crew. Nice Trigger!!:hungry


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Recess,

I have said it before and I will say it again. You are the man. Great catch and nice Scamp and Grouper.

Chris:bowdown:boo:boo


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry about the thumbs down... My mouse got a mind of its own...:doh

Chris


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Darn Gene, It looks like I'm the only one you can't catch fish with!!! :banghead :banghead Nice job. :clap


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

good job guys :clap


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Gene, soon as I read the subject I knew it had to be Recess! Congrats on a great catch I'm going out spearing this afternoon for Bluefin Trevaly, in Hawaii they call them Popieo and the big ones Olua. I'll let you know how it turns out. 

:bowdown:bowdown Great catch.

Kevin


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Gene, I know your freezer has to be overflowing. So if it is and you need to let some fish go to a good home I would LOVE some fresh fish, since i a couple of boats but never get the chance to go. Also if you ever have an extra spot I would LOVE to go. Joe


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *GONU (4/17/2009)*Gene, soon as I read the subject I knew it had to be Recess! Congrats on a great catch I'm going out spearing this afternoon for Bluefin Trevaly, in Hawaii they call them Popieo and the big ones Olua. I'll let you know how it turns out.
> 
> :bowdown:bowdown Great catch.
> 
> Kevin


Kevin good luck but be carefull that's one bad fish when you put a spear in it.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice mess there Gene. Looks like you put those guys on the fish. I tried to get into some Mingo's the other day but only pulled one up through the wall of Red Snapper hanging out under my boat.


----------



## fishunter (Apr 23, 2008)

nice catch:bowdown


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

As always you guys rock :bowdown Literally today I guess!! Thanks for sharing. I have been waiting all week to go but darn weather just wont settle down.Maybe next weekend.


----------



## JSMITH (Oct 5, 2007)

This was my first trip with Gene on the Recess. He is well seasoned and knows how to have fun . If you see him on the water , give him the respect and courtesy he deserves . :bowdown Ed and Wade were top notch . Wade , thanks for putting me on that big black snapper . :moon


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *JSMITH (4/18/2009)*This was my first trip with Gene on the Recess. He is well seasoned and knows how to have fun . If you see him on the water , give him the respect and courtesy he deserves . :bowdown Ed and Wade were top notch . Wade , thanks for putting me on that big black snapper . :moon


 Jerry Just think what you would have caught if after you took two steps right you would have tilted your head right.ALOL. Glad you had a good time. Gene


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't believe I see Wade bottom fishing! :doh It won't be much longer and he'll be back to sniffin out the marlin poon! And I can tell you from experience, Ed is a hell of a guy to have on a boat with you! I would gladly welcome him back on my boat anytime! Nice job men!

Bob


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great Job Gene, looks like yall had a great day. I guess its a good thing I didn't take the hat with me. I'll be sure to reacquire iton the next trip.

Rob


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

nice job guys!:clap


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Man, I had a blast. Gene, good to finally get out with you. Jerry... That fish would have been bigger had you tilted your head like I told you...LOL Ed, good meeting you too... Guys, you get an invite from Gene....go. Good conversationalist and a plain lot of fun to fish with. Loved the morays too.... Never caught one till the other day. All in all a great time. Got a chance to remember what that pointy thing on a rope and chain in front of the boat is used for. Hope to get a chance to get out with you when warm and blue show up.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *NaClH2O (4/18/2009)*Great Job Gene, looks like yall had a great day. I guess its a good thing I didn't take the hat with me. I'll be sure to reacquire iton the next trip.
> 
> Rob


 Rob To acquire it you must earn it.Just remember OLD GUYS RULE and we don't just give it away. I will give Tim,Rick and yourself a chance thursday. Let's go have some fun. Gene


----------

